# Travelling to Aussie on my own



## tasha

I am travelling alone on 7th December and go to Singapore for two nights. I arrive in Sydeny until the 5th Jan

I want to see as much as I can, I also want to go Melbourne. Is it better for me to go Melbourne from singapore and then work my way down to Sydney?

Can someone please help me plan my itinery and let me know of good places to stay.

I have never travelled alone before so any tips will be much appreciated


----------



## Boboa

There is a lot to see in Sydney. Be mindful unlike Singapore, sydney is a large city and everything is spread out all over the place!
Go to Harbour and do whale watching
Visit the three sisters in Blue mountains. 
Fireworks in Sydney on New Years is a must!
Hunter valley is amazing if you like wine and cheese
Go to Jervis bay


----------



## tasha

*hostels*

Any suggestions of hostels to stay in sydney ad melbourne


----------



## Boboa

Nomads Hostels - Backpackers Hostels Australia New Zealand and Fiji if you plan to go to Byron bay or coastal
YHA if you plan to stay in the cities.
Also there are a lot of cheap independent hostels. I would personally go with YHA


----------



## tasha

*route to travel*

I know I don't have much time travelling but here are the places I would like to visit but need to know if any of them are not worth it and how long I should stay in each place

Sydney
Melbourne
Cannes
Christchurch
Oakland
Queenstown
Barrier reef
Fuiji ~(only if I have time)

What places have I not included which are a must see

Thanks


----------



## garden sheds

Don’t forget to do these things:
Seafood Lunch at Darling Harbour
Dinner at any unique Australian restaurant
Asian Lunch

Visit:
Sydney Harbour Bridge
Harley City Tours
Sydney Opera House
Sunset Cruise (and Dinner on Island)
Hunter Valley
Port Stephens
Wollongong


----------



## Laegil

Hey,

don't worry about traveling alone, as soon as you go out somewhere and you're a bit chatty, you'll have lots of people around you in no time! 

I think though that your travel plans are a bit too cramped. You've got just under a month to visit an area of an enormous size. How do you plan to travel between the places, by plane or rent a car? If you go by plane, you could simply do a city-hop but wouldn't see much of the countryside Australia and NZ are so famous for. 

I would definitely recommend being in Sydney at New Years, but book well ahead! 
Let's say you fly from place to place, I would start in NZ, then fly from there up to Queensland and maybe join a bus tour down the coast to Sydney to arrive there at or just before New Years. If you then want to, you could quickly fly to Melbourne for another 2 or 3 days. 

I hope that helped a bit!


----------



## Edric

Australia is a beautiful place . here are many place for visit . you must see the one of the seven wonder *statue of liberty* which is famous all around the world. Sydney is also a beautiful place for travel.

days inn hotel aquatica


----------



## garden sheds

As Schlichter said:
“Australians have a real sense of independence down there and no one’s going to look at you funny if you’re traveling by yourself!”


----------



## Maulariauna

If you don't have much time to travel, you can see the following places: 

Sydney Harbour Bridge
Harley City Tours
Sunset Cruise (and Dinner on Island)
Hunter Valley
Wollongong 

These places are worth for visiting. 

Happy holiday!


----------



## ZoeK

Sydney is great but you mentioned a few other places.
Melbourne is great for shopping and dining. If you want to venture out of town and see beautiful beaches travel along the Great Ocean Road and see the Twelve Apostles.
Christchurch is a lovely little town but I would only stop overnight as it's the stuff on the way to Queenstown you really want to see! Try going from Christchurch over the Arthur's Pass toward Greymouth. From there head South along the coast toward Queenstown. It's wild and rugged and there are two glaciers you can stop and see along the way.


----------

